# Dehydrating potatoes and figs



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Howdy all, Has anyone ever dehydrated their own potatoes and figs? We have planted six different kinds of potatoes this year and hope to dehydrate them in the fall, but have never tried potatoes before. Know that if you leave them in the air, the sugars blacken - and we really don't want that . Would like to dehydrate them then vaccuum pack for later. Just don't want to wast half the crop on the learning curve.

Also, planted two Brown Turkey Fig trees last fall and they are doing great with the warm spring and all the rain. Are these good to dehydrate? Or do we need to skin and seed prior? haven't found too much on the net that is specific and the kids have learned to love these as treats.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't know about the figs, but I have done potatoes a few years back. To keep them from turning black, they need to be cooked (I don't think I just blanched them, I think I boiled them) and sliced them into little rounds. They did just fine. If I remember correctly, I got my info from youtube.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When you dehydrate potatoes they often turn black, doesn't necessarily mean that they went bad though.

If you want to ensure they dont turn, you can slice them and boil them until they are about 1/2 done then put them in the dehydrator. They will turn translucent and pretty much keep forever.

The figs, I also have Turkey Figs and dehydrated a few last year. I just couldn't bring myself to eat them, they smelled like my grandfathers "Redman Chewing Tobacco". I later found some dried figs at the grocery store and bought some to check out, they also smelled like the Chew. I guess it is just way it is with figs.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks all. Will document at the end of the season and post the results. Again, thanks.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been dehydrating potatoes almost every day for a week, I wash them good, slice on the thick side ( with mandolin slicer) put them into boiling water for about 4 minutes, ( starting to cook) put immediately into ice cold water, pat somewhat dry and stick into dryer. Works like a champ...I quit peeling them and I'm much happier about it. Less work for one thing...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know about figs. :dunno:

For potatoes, I use a mandolin slicer over a bowl of water with lemon juice. Then I lightly cook them in a blanching basket and dunk them in cold water with lemon juice before putting them in the dehydrator. May be overkill on the citric acid, but it works.  I've done the following varieties this way: Goldrush, Yukon Gold, Kennebec, Yellow Finn, and German Butterball. Oh, and I scrub the potatoes before slicing them, but I don't peel them - too much work! lol


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

just got back from wally world. they had five pound bags of potatoes for 1.00. got 5 bags and will try drying them next week when I have more time. could I grate them and dry for hash browns?


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, I think you can do the hash browns, too. The whole potatoes were boiled before grating. Made the grating easier, too.


----------

